# Batch files for iOS?



## Aceman.au (Sep 14, 2015)

My Mums work has an email with a retarded link used to access it via browser. I've solved this issue for her by placing a batch file on her desktop that automatically opens Chrome at the email login screen at said retarded address. 

The thing is, she's been showing her work colleagues this and shes been getting me to do it multiple times over via Teamviewer for multiple colleagues (I don't mind it's easy).

So my Mum has a work colleague who has an iOS tablet and she wants me to play a batch file on it that will open Safari. Problem is, I don't know the iOS equivalent, cause Apple (in my opinion) is complete gutter trash.

The batch file was simply

start "Insert Chrome/IE/Firefox path here" https://insertwebsitehere.com

How would I do this with iOS? I've Googled it but I couldn't find a clear cut answer.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 14, 2015)

Short answer is you don't. Instead you configure the mail app on the iOS device to pull the mail server and port settings. The same way you configure Outlook to pull mail from any other mail server like Hotmail or GMail. Get the mail server address, and the Incoming and Outgoing port numbers. Then they'll probably need to put in their username and passwords somewhere in there too.

Mobile browsers suck for web-based mail apps anyway.


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 14, 2015)

Dear lord I never thought of that. I just took the path of least resistance. Might have issues getting it to work, cause I don't know all the details. But we'll see


----------

